

Times loses almost 90% of online readership as a result of paywall - niyazpk
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/jul/20/times-paywall-readership

======
saurik
So, are they making more money now? Isn't that the goal? If you want a
gazillion readers, give away a high quality publication for free. If you want
to be able to make a high quality publication, though, you need society to
bear your costs, and not everyone will want to do that, so you will need to
charge and your readership will decline. The toal isn't readers: it is
providing provable value.

